# Silly Question - Dubai Mall Little Stall Query?



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi all well we made it - arrived Friday morning and settled in a nice apartment in sports city for 2 weeks before we find a place to live. 

I have a random quick question with regards to the little shops dotted inside the mall - can anyone advise if these items are actual licensed items?

Weird question I know but was thinking about picking up a designer pair of sunglasses from one of these shops and prices made me query the authenticity of the products.

I am almost positive that being this is Dubai, that any item inside the mall surely has to be legit but you know thought i would ask lol 

Please do not bash me I understand that DUBAI is not third world and I am sure have to follow all protocols with regards to authenticity inside the world largest mall etc ... however I have been told if the price is to good to be true it usually is FAKE hahah 

Thanks


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Nothing is as it appears here, this is Disneyland.


----------



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Nothing is as it appears here, this is Disneyland.


haha possibly DismaLand?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Centre isles aren't cheap and won't be the easiest to come by in Dubai Mall. They'll also be subject to the same regulation and scrutiny by Emaar as any shop. As such, I doubt highly they would be selling counterfeit goods.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Don't assume anything - otherwise you might make an Ass out of U and ME!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> Centre isles aren't cheap and won't be the easiest to come by in Dubai Mall. They'll also be subject to the same regulation and scrutiny by Emaar as any shop. As such, I doubt highly they would be selling counterfeit goods.


Oh come on, you're telling me you've not seen fakes in the malls here? If something is substantially cheaper than the going rate there MUST be a catch.

PS. You really think the Mall operators check all the stock in all their shops for authenticity? No, they just take the money.

Caveat emptor.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

If you can't tell the difference between the genuine ones and the fakes, why not buy the ones you're happy with at a price you're happy with?


----------



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

Dave-o said:


> If you can't tell the difference between the genuine ones and the fakes, why not buy the ones you're happy with at a price you're happy with?


Thanks for your two cents


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Sunglasses are a good example of why it is better to buy original rather than fake.
Original will have UV protection lenses - essential in this country to protect our eyes from cataracts.
Originals will have shatterproof lenses - essential when your sunglasses get smacked into your face by the airbag during a car crash - fakes can shatter - ruining your eyesight.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

No problems. Enjoy your sunglasses.


----------



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Oh come on, you're telling me you've not seen fakes in the malls here? If something is substantially cheaper than the going rate there MUST be a catch.
> 
> PS. You really think the Mall operators check all the stock in all their shops for authenticity? No, they just take the money.
> 
> Caveat emptor.


BINGO 

Thanks Rascal


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Sunglasses are a good example of why it is better to buy original rather than fake.
> Original will have UV protection lenses - essential in this country to protect our eyes from cataracts.
> Originals will have shatterproof lenses - essential when your sunglasses get smacked into your face by the airbag during a car crash - fakes can shatter - ruining your eyesight.
> ...


True, always worn a certain brand all my life, after years of cycling, they stay on your face when you sweat and stand up to many a stone/ tree branch to the face, they take a beating from driving open topped cars flicking up stones and the odd bumble bee. Originally started buying them as they were advertised through the 80s and 90s by firing shotguns at the lenses.

And it's easy to spot the fakes by the quality of the materials, loose or rattly hinges and the clarity of the lenses. 

I doubt many people really buy sunglasses because of the safety rating or we'd all be driving about in safety goggles, and who really looks at the UV rating? Mostly, people pick the ones they like the look of, most people just want a brand label to show off to their mates or fit in with a particular crowd. If they're purely for fashion I don't see the problem with buying the fakes, you pays your money you takes your choice.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Yes, the world's biggest mall, with 80 million visitors a year, will let some Del Boy chancer set up a stall knocking out a load of Chinese bought copies because once the rents paid (cash no doubt) then it's say no more guv.

That's how things work, a business worth $1.96bn per year.

Cor blimey, every day is a school day.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> Yes, the world's biggest mall, with 80 million visitors a year, will let some Del Boy chancer set up a stall knocking out a load of Chinese bought copies because once the rents paid (cash no doubt) then it's say no more guv.
> 
> That's how things work, a business worth $1.96bn per year.
> 
> Cor blimey, every day is a school day.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> Yes, the world's biggest mall, with 80 million visitors a year, will let some Del Boy chancer set up a stall knocking out a load of Chinese bought copies because once the rents paid (cash no doubt) then it's say no more guv.
> 
> That's how things work, a business worth $1.96bn per year.
> 
> Cor blimey, every day is a school day.


You've been here long enough Mr. R.... 

However as usual you go to extremes, i never said it was like Karama.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> However as usual you go to extremes, i never said it was like Karama.


Then who asked you to nash your gums in the first place? I was responding to the OP.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

My experience is that they often sell expired ranges of goods, which are legit.

I bought a pair of Oakleys and scratched a lens a few months so went to an Oakley shop when I was in the Uk to enquire about a replacement lens. They had a good look at them and didnt seem to think they were fakes but did say they were an old model they stopped selling a couple of years ago.

I managed to find the replacement lenses on the Oakley website, which confirmed they were a discontinued style.

As a foot note, they screwed up my order badly so as a gesture they sent me the last pair in the warehouse rather than a replacement lens set.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> My experience is that they often sell expired ranges of goods, which are legit.
> 
> I bought a pair of Oakleys and scratched a lens a few months so went to an Oakley shop when I was in the Uk to enquire about a replacement lens. They had a good look at them and didnt seem to think they were fakes but did say they were an old model they stopped selling a couple of years ago.
> 
> ...


The upgrade is typical of Oakley - they have great customer service (out of their UK centre).


----------

